# Why does my computer want to format my sd card?



## RockDawg

I have a Kingston 2GB SD card and it works fine in my D80 and my laptop reads pictures off it fine.  But when I put it in my desktop, it complains that I need to format it before I can use it.  Has anyone experienced this before?  What should I do?  

I thought about going ahead and formatting it, but does it matter which file system I choose?  What about allocation size?  Why does this computer have a problem with it when the camera and laptop don't?


----------



## MikeBcos

If it works in your D80 and your laptop there is nothing wrong with the card, the problem is more likely to be with your desktop. There is a real possibility that if you format it in the desktop it will not work at all.

As for what is wrong, that is very hard to say. Files on PCs become corrupt, I have developed the habit of formatting and reloading the software on all my computers annually, that avoids a lot of problems like this.


----------



## stsinner

Don't format it with your computer unless it won't work otherwise..  One tip-any seasoned digital photographer formats their card with their camera before every shoot....


----------



## RockDawg

I just formatted the card in my camera and took a test shot.  My desktop still tells me it needs to format it.


----------



## dxqcanada

What Operating System is being used ?


----------



## RockDawg

dxqcanada said:


> What Operating System is being used ?



Vista Home Premium


----------



## dxqcanada

I had the same problem with Vista.

I had an SD card that was formatted FAT32 on a Windows XP system. When I placed it in my Windows Vista system it complained that the card required formating.

I did format it in Vista as FAT32, and now both systems accept it.

Your problem may be more complicated as I am not sure if your Digital Camera will like it ... though you should give it a try.


----------



## twozero

as long as there are no photos at risk... format it on the desktop and if it doesn't work in the camera, just format it again (in camera). you don't have anything to lose, so give it a shot.


----------



## RockDawg

Should I format FAT32 like dxqcanada suggests?


----------



## goodoneian

i've actually been having the same problem with my CF card. i'm running vista home premium 64 bit though


----------



## Flash Harry

I'd stick to formatting in camera, its probably some vista bug not ironed out by MS, as long as you can download your files from the drive/card there should be no problems. H


----------



## RockDawg

Flash Harry said:


> I'd stick to formatting in camera, its probably some vista bug not ironed out by MS, as long as you can download your files from the drive/card there should be no problems. H



That's just it, I can't get the files off the card and onto my desktop computer.  Granted, I can copy them from my laptop, but that's a hassle to have to do that every time.  The weird thing is that there never used to be a problem with this card and this computer.


----------



## dxqcanada

RockDawg said:


> Should I format FAT32 like dxqcanada suggests?


Yes.
Full format (not quick), FAT32 with default Allocation size.


----------



## UtahsRebel

*The weird thing is that there never used to be a problem with this card and this computer.

* What changed on your computer just before this started happening? A new program added, a security update, a new website visited that may have attached spyware? Something had to change to suddenly cause the conflict.


----------



## manaheim

stsinner said:


> Don't format it with your computer unless it won't work otherwise.. One tip-any seasoned digital photographer formats their card with their camera before every shoot....


 
Really?  I've never done this in my life.  Generally speaking I would usually tell people not to format things repeatedly... why put the additional stress on the card if you don't need to, and what happens if the formatting goes awry and makes the card permanently or temporarily unusable?

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Narnia

UtahsRebel said:


> *The weird thing is that there never used to be a problem with this card and this computer.
> 
> * What changed on your computer just before this started happening? A new program added, a security update, a new website visited that may have attached spyware? Something had to change to suddenly cause the conflict.




I just had the EXACT same problem with mine - the ONLY thing that happened was - i put new clips from my phone onto the card, reinserted the disc, and it asked me if i wanted to format the disc? I have ALWAYS used this card with this computer, nothing changed on the computer at ALL. i DID put the new clips onto the card - do you think the new files on the phone, which are 15 second 'short films' (something i'm creating with 15sec.pieces) and when i put those onto the card it had changed. Has ANYONE found a solution to this problem??


----------



## Malone

In case you didn't notice, this thread is from 2008..

I hope you backed up your SD card.


----------



## WesternGuy

manaheim said:


> stsinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't format it with your computer unless it won't work otherwise.. One tip-any seasoned digital photographer formats their card with their camera before every shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I've never done this in my life.  Generally speaking I would usually tell people not to format things repeatedly... why put the additional stress on the card if you don't need to, and what happens if the formatting goes awry and makes the card permanently or temporarily unusable?
> 
> Does anyone else do this?
Click to expand...


I format my CF card in my camera every time.  I download the images from a shoot, using a card reader, once the images are downloaded, imported into Lightroom and backed up, I reformat the card in my camera before using it again.  I have a few extra cards, so I can "rotate" their use, but I have a couple of cards that I have been doing this with for about 4 or 5 years and so far, no problem.  I am curious why you say that formatting puts additional stress on a card.  Maybe it does, but I use only SanDisk 4 GBs CF cards and maybe they can take it - don't know, because I have never heard anyone mention this "stress" issue (if that is what it is) before.

As for formatting your card in your computer, that is probably okay, but you should know that sometimes the camera will add additional information to the card in the "formatting" process that the computer will not.  You also need to ensure that the format that the computer places on the CF card is compatible with the format required by the camera, which is why I always format my CF cards in the camera...then I don't have to worry about things like this.  I have never had any problems with a CF card that was formatted in the camera.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## waderr

If it so ur lap and as card ill ve virus r else ur desktop ill ve virus......


----------



## Malone

waderr said:


> If it so ur lap and as card ill ve virus r else ur desktop ill ve virus......



???

Engrish pls..


----------



## 480sparky

I would hope that in the past two and a half years, this issue has been resolved.


----------



## levinest

Always format your card in your camera.  Don't use Windows formatting.  Would you trust your photos to a format from anything other than what your camera wants/expects on the card?  It could work fine but why chance it?  If your card cannot be read on one laptop/desktop but it can be read on others, perhaps your card reader is starting to go bad in the laptop/desktop.  If it's a USB card reader try plugging it into a different USB slot.  If it's an internal reader try purchasing an external card reader (they're relatively inexpensive - perhaps $30 for a basic card reader).  That might solve your problem.


----------



## KmH

RockDawg said:


> Should I format FAT32 like dxqcanada suggests?


You should find out what FAT32 means, and decide for yourself. File Allocation Table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## adversus

I was just going to suggest the OP buy a Mac


----------

